# Leather for sheaths



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 5, 2016)

Where is everyone getting their leather for making sheaths? I looked at Tandy but man they are so high for the good stuff. I figure it has to be at least 3/16 - 1/4 inch thick?


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2016)

You're going to find out that they are close to the cheapest on leather. Check out Wickett & Craig for some comparisons. Hopefully somebody has a good source. Watching!


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2016)

I buy from here-

https://www.theleatherguy.org/

I'm close enough to drive over and go through their bins of misc pieces which they sell by the pound but i'd think if you gave a minimum size and how much you wanted they might be able to pull it, box it, and ship it. Their customer service is phenomenal and I'm always happy with quality.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 5, 2016)

I get mine from Weaver Leather Supply. The quality is better than Tandy and the unfinished side is always smooth not fuzzy like some I have gotten from Tandy. I use the 8-9 oz.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClintW (May 5, 2016)

Also look for a nearby saddle shops. That may have cutoffs they would be willing to part with for cheap.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 6, 2016)

Was wondering about picking up some used weight lifter belts...looked at some dirt cheap and I can cut off what I need and shape them how i want...they look like good heavy material.


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2016)

I don't know about where you are, but here I see leather scraps pretty cheap at these monthly craft fairs for lack of a better term. People will be selling purses, saddles, full hides etc. and will sell the scraps also. Tony


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 6, 2016)

yep, we hit some sales today.....I picked up a XXXL leather belt with dual row rivets down the length gonna use it to make a holder for a small stone on top of the sheath.


----------



## DaveHawk (May 6, 2016)

check out a leather car seat upholster, if you have one in your area, scraps are usually very cheep . Furniture restoration shops usually have reminisce around. When I by half or whole hides for projects there's always left overs.


----------



## robert flynt (May 7, 2016)

Need to be sure you don't get chrome tanned leather because it will corrode the blade severely! When you buy scrap you need to know how it was tanned or I would not buy it.


----------



## Corjack (May 7, 2016)

I like Springfield Leather Company. I buy 8-9 ounce shoulders fairly reasonably. Also I prefer Herman Oak, as I think it molds better.

Here is a link. I usually pay the 25.00 a year fee, and get the wholesale pricing. Saves about 15% roughly, depending on what you buy. 

http://springfieldleather.com/30422/Shoulder,Single,H-O,8-9oz/


----------

